# Wössner China Moon



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 26, 2021)

Paphiopedilum Wössner China Moon (hangianum x armeniacum) has to be among my favorites!
A few including this 4th seedling to bloom have all been very good.
These are also mildly fragrant, which is nice.
Also, I just love sunny yellow flowers 
Uploaded the photo directly from my phone.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 26, 2021)

Such a great cross. I've seen many get awarded as nice as yours.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 26, 2021)

superb colour


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 26, 2021)

was one of the parents alba or a pale form?


----------



## musa (Feb 27, 2021)

Wonderful colour!


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 27, 2021)

Just magnificent!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 28, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Such a great cross. I've seen many get awarded as nice as yours.


I have bloomed four plants of this cross so far, and I liked them all!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 28, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> was one of the parents alba or a pale form?


No. This is typical when fresh open. Then, over the course of two weeks or so, the color deepens into darker yellow.


----------



## Hien (Mar 1, 2021)

very beautiful.
is it bigger than armeniacum ? how much bigger? is it scented like the hangianum parent ?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 2, 2021)

Hien said:


> very beautiful.
> is it bigger than armeniacum ? how much bigger? is it scented like the hangianum parent ?



I would say they are midway between the two parents. Definitely larger than typical armeniacum. Longer and wider leaves. 
I do have one with short leaves but then the width is much greater than typical armeniacum. 
The scent is similar to hangianum. All the hanginaum primary hybrids I have bloomed share this same base scent. The best smelling one has been Shun-Fa Golden (hangianum x malipoense) where sweet citrus tone is very much pronouced. I guess that comes from malipoense influence.


----------



## Guldal (Mar 11, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Paphiopedilum Wössner China Moon (hangianum x armeniacum) has to be among my favorites!


Happy, you have so convincingly argued the case for this cross, that you have lead me into temptation and further down the slipper(y) slope. As I'm so very tired of not having any success with flowering my pure armeniacum, I thought 'what the heck', let me try my luck with this very beautifull hybrid.
I've bought a well established young plant - hopefully I will be able to keep it alive untill flowering (and beyond, of course!). 
If it turns out like anything close to your splendiferous clone, I'll count myself a very happy man!  
(Whilst slipping, I also got myself a young plant of respectively Norito Hasegawa and Shun-Fa-Golden).


----------



## monocotman (Mar 11, 2022)

Stunning!
it’s got to be one of the best parvi crosses,
David


----------



## LO69 (Mar 11, 2022)

It seems as many of us love yellow flowers and I add myself to the list. 
Your China Moon Is just beautiful.
Still waiting for mine (China and Norito) to bloom for the first time in my GH hope very soon!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 11, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Happy, you have so convincingly argued the case for this cross, that you have lead me into temptation and further down the slipper(y) slope. As I'm so very tired of not having any success with flowering my pure armeniacum, I thought 'what the heck', let me try my luck with this very beautifull hybrid.
> I've bought a well established young plant - hopefully I will be able to keep it alive untill flowering (and beyond, of course!).
> If it turns out like anything close to your splendiferous clone, I'll count myself a very happy man!
> (Whilst slipping, I also got myself a young plant of respectively Norito Hasegawa and Shun-Fa-Golden).


Welcome to the other side! haha just kidding.
I have to say this cross and (hangianum x leucochilum) have to be among my favorites. 
The parents involved blend so well in these hybrids and the good progenies look so appealing to me. And they grow and bloom much better than the parents. Well, at least the handful that I have tried so far. 

If you've got a small plant of Shun-Fa Golden, it may take a looooong time. Norito Hasegawa will grow up and bloom rather fast most of the time. Good luck with them! Congrats!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 11, 2022)

monocotman said:


> Stunning!
> it’s got to be one of the best parvi crosses,
> David


Agreed!


----------



## ORG (Mar 12, 2022)

I can agree that Paph. Wössner China Moon is one of the best Parvi-crosses. I had the good luck to see the first one, when it opens the flower in the nursery of Franz Glanz in Unterwössen in the south of Germany. Here one example of this cross together with Franz and another one seen in Taiwan. Sometimes the flowers are so big like hangianum.




Paphiopedilum Wössner China Moon 'Franz' GM/DOG 2015



Paphiopedilum Wössner China Moon 'Golden Sunlight' 
Taiwan Show 2017 a


----------



## BrucherT (Mar 12, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Happy, you have so convincingly argued the case for this cross, that you have lead me into temptation and further down the slipper(y) slope. As I'm so very tired of not having any success with flowering my pure armeniacum, I thought 'what the heck', let me try my luck with this very beautifull hybrid.
> I've bought a well established young plant - hopefully I will be able to keep it alive untill flowering (and beyond, of course!).
> If it turns out like anything close to your splendiferous clone, I'll count myself a very happy man!
> (Whilst slipping, I also got myself a young plant of respectively Norito Hasegawa and Shun-Fa-Golden).


Re: your armeniacum, I’m curious. Are you keeping it from drying out? High light? Did you/can you chill it out for a month in autumn?


----------



## Guldal (Mar 12, 2022)

ORG said:


> I can agree that Paph. Wössner China Moon is one of the best Parvi-crosses. I had the good luck to see the first one, when it opens the flower in the nursery of Franz Glanz in Unterwössen in the south of Germany. Here one example of this cross together with Franz and another one seen in Taiwan. Sometimes the flowers are so big like hangianum.
> 
> View attachment 32923
> View attachment 32924
> ...


Thank you for the wonderful photos, Olaf!


----------



## Guldal (Mar 12, 2022)

BrucherT said:


> Re: your armeniacum, I’m curious. Are you keeping it from drying out? High light? Did you/can you chill it out for a month in autumn?


I will try to give it a cool periode next autumn/ winter! It seems to grow well, though, so that's at least an indication of that not all I do is utterly wrong, even if it wears my patience a bit thin!


----------



## Guldal (Mar 12, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> If you've got a small plant of Shun-Fa Golden, it may take a looooong time. Norito Hasegawa will grow up and bloom rather fast most of the time. Good luck with them! Congrats!




Wössner China Moon, 21 cm across; Norito Hasegawa 16 cm across; Shun-Fa Golden, 12 cm across (i.e. from tip to tip). I'll probably have to muster more than a bit of patience!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 19, 2022)

Guldal said:


> View attachment 32926
> 
> Wössner China Moon, 21 cm across; Norito Hasegawa 16 cm across; Shun-Fa Golden, 12 cm across (i.e. from tip to tip). I'll probably have to muster more than a bit of patience!


Two on the left can bloom any time. Definitely blooming size. SFG could surprise you but I'd say it has a long way to go.


----------



## Guldal (Jul 20, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Two on the left can bloom any time. Definitely blooming size. SFG could surprise you but I'd say it has a long way to go.


Nice to get a clue from an expert member on the panel!  SFG was a free extra from Hilmar from Asendorfer Orchideensucht! But as they say: good things come to those who wait!


----------



## emydura (Jul 21, 2022)

That is superb. How can you get better than gigantic yellow flowers.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 24, 2022)

I don't know why, but I just love yellow! 
Sunflowers, pure yellow Daylily and Dancing Lady orchid were among my favorites as a kid. Just yesterday, I bought shirts and shorts in yellow. hahaha


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2022)

Show us!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 30, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Show us!


Me wearing yellow shirts and shorts? I'll leave it up to your imagination. haha


----------

